# cantilever axle



## Charger25 (Jul 15, 2015)

Any of yall ever seen a cantilever axle on a trailer? I'll try to get a pic up later.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 15, 2015)

Are you referring to the Drop Axle ?


They are quite common in Florida and other Southern states for airboats.
but, they put the bottom of your boat 5 to 8" closer to the ground.
not a good thing if you are going on rough roads with pot holes and rocks.
Also, the car dollies use them and for pontoon boats.

This design pops up from time to time also.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jul 17, 2015)

in a multi axle design like you see under pontoons and larger 20+ foot and heavier boats the "cantilever axle" allows the axles to transfer and share the weight as a single unit as opposed to separate axles. This also allows for a better ride.


----------

